# Reparar fuente Sungho JC44-00178A de impresora laser Samsung SCX 4623F



## israel1234 (Jul 20, 2015)

Buenas amigos,. Disculpenme si entre en esta linea, pero no se como abrir un tema nuevo, mi problema es que tengo una resistencia que no comprendo, es de 5 bandas pero termina en negro (les adjunto imagen) Quiero saber de cuantos OMH es, pero con el tester me mide 001 es normal esto? agradeceria su ayuda y disculpen si no debi publicar aqui..

No me dejo adjuntar la imagen porq*ue* soy *nuevo*

la resistencia es bandas: Roja - violeta- plateada - dorada - negra ...


----------



## martin12as (Jul 20, 2015)

estoy en dudas, porque en una resistencia de 5 bandas, el tercer color no puede ser plateado y el quinto tampoco puede ser negro, me parece que esa banda esta de mas, si fuese una de 4 bandas,  Roja - violeta- plateada - dorada, seria una resistencia de 0.27 Ohm


----------



## pandacba (Jul 20, 2015)

Fijate aca
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 20, 2015)

puede que sea una bobina, o choke


----------



## israel1234 (Jul 20, 2015)

martin12as dijo:


> estoy en dudas, porque en una resistencia de 5 bandas, el tercer color no puede ser plateado y el quinto tampoco puede ser negro, me parece que esa banda esta de mas, si fuese una de 4 bandas, Roja - violeta- plateada - dorada, seria una resistencia de 0.27 Ohm


 

Es lo mismo q*ue* digo yo,. es raro una banda *negra* al final , pero bueno gracias por responder espero que podamos encontrar respuesta a esta incognita electronica



solaris8 dijo:


> puede que sea una bobina, o choke


 
 Jamas supe de eso. en todo caso de cuantos ohm seria?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 20, 2015)

> > puede que sea una bobina, o choke
> >
> > Jamas supe de eso. en todo caso de cuantos ohm seria?
> 
> ...


----------



## israel1234 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bueno muchachos gracias a Todos por haber respondido, les dire algo mas,. no se si abrir otro tema para esto, pero lo que pasa es que estoy reparando un fuente de poder (tarjeta) de una impresora samsung SCX 4623F y no he podido dar con el daño, he cambiado algunos condensadores y el regulador de voltaje, sin embargo sigue sin encender, ya revise fusibles y eso. la resistencia mencionada esta en la tarjeta y como la teste y me dio 001 por eso no se si estara mala o buena,. debido a los colores q*ue* no comprendo. voy a tratar de adjuntar la imagen


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 20, 2015)

Que yo sepa es imposible que una resistencia disminuya su valor, más bien lo aumentan. Como te marcó 001 ohm, se puede decir que está ok, entonces esa resistencia no creo que sea el problema.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 20, 2015)

israel1234 dijo:


> Bueno muchachos gracias a Todos por haber respondido,  les dire algo mas,. no se si abrir otro tema para esto, pero lo que pasa es que estoy reparando un fuente de poder (tajerta) de una impresora samsung SCX 4623F y no he podido dar con el daño, he cambiado algunos condensadores y el regulador de voltaje, sin embargo sigue sin encender, ya revise fusibles y eso.  la  resistencia mencionada esta en la tarjeta y como la teste y me dio 001 por eso no se si estara mala o buena,. debido a los colores q no comprendo.  voy a tratar de adjuntar la imagen



Parece ser un resistor de .27 ohms, también me desconcierta la última franja negra 
Pero a juzgar por el tamaño es de potencia y generalmente ese tipo de resistores son de bajo valor ohmico


----------



## israel1234 (Jul 21, 2015)

ok Digamos que la resistencia esta Ok. (encontre otra parecida q*ue* termina tambien con la banda negra, pero es roja - verde - plata - Dorado - *negro* , la saque de un monitor CRT y tambien meda 001 cuando la mido con el tester, en cualquiera de los valores ohm del tester) osea q*ue* asumo que esas resistencias son muy bajas para medir..

Ahora tengo otra duda con otro componente que no se como medir o testear q*ue* este bueno,. se los adjuntare para que me ayuden si saben. 

por si no se ve bien en la imagen Dice: CMPP 474K X2


----------



## miguelus (Jul 21, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Eso es un Condensador de Poliester de 470nF (.47µF)

Puedes comprobar que no esté en corto o resistivo.

Para medir su valos con precisión necesitarás un Capacímetro

Es muy (muy raro) que esos Condensadores se averien, pero puede pasar.

Sal U2


----------



## israel1234 (Jul 21, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Eso es un Condensador de Poliester de 470nF (.47µF)
> 
> ...


 
ok, muchas gracias yo tambien lo veo raro que este dañado pero como son las cosas q*ue* no he reemplazado estoy probando a ver, de medirlo no puedo porq*ue* no tengo capacimetro, cuando quise comprar uno costaba un ojo de la cara; ahora que fui de nuevo cuesta los 2 ojos (*V*enezuela) en fin,. buscare otra cosa para que me puedan seguir ayudando. voy a subir unas fotos de los componentes q*ue* ya cambie y tal vez de la tarjeta para que vean mas o menos lo q*ue* estoy haciendo. y gracias por tomarse la molestia de responder

PD,. de esos capacitores azules tiene 2 iguales. y estan cerca de la entrada de corriente



pandacba dijo:


> Fijate aca
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


 

Listo ...


----------



## israel1234 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bueno aca les dejo unas fotos de la placa a ver que os parece.  cualquier cosa, me dicen y puedo ir sacando los componentes uno por uno y les tomo fotos y asi los apreciamos y vemos que se puede hacerle para descartar o medir o si hay que reemplazar

los que estan en circulos son los que no e cambiado todavia, es un tiristor y otros 2 transistores uno de 6 patas (3 y 3) algo  asi y otro con un simbolo de unas flechas que se encuentran en opuesto a un punto centro.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 21, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Ese "Transistor" con dos flechas, no es un Transistor es un Diodo doble.

El "Transistor" de seis patas, tampoco es un Transistor, es un Circuito Integrado, seguramente el Regulador de tensión, intenta ver que pone en el cuerpo.

Por lo que comentas, veo que en el tema de Fuentes Conmutadas no estás muy puesto 

El sistema de ir cambiando componentes raramente da resultado   pero en ocasiones suena la flauta.

Ten en cuenta que este tipo de Fuentes suelen necesitar que estén conectadas a la placa principal o a otra parte del equipo, ya que, necesitan información del estado del equipo, y también poder acceder al estado de los Pulsadores de encendido.

Espero que tengas suerte en tu reparación.

Sal U2


----------



## israel1234 (Jul 21, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Ese "Transistor" con dos flechas, no es un Transistor es un Diodo doble.
> 
> ...




Claro, Yo digo lo de ir probando los componetes para saber cual esta fallando o donde esta el daño.  no se hacerlo de otra manera. (por ahora) Y Si, yo la conecto al cable de los controles y al de energia para ir probando.  siempre e reparado esta maquina pero nunca en la fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 21, 2015)

Coincido en también hacer las pruebas de funcionamiento con la fuente conectada y montada, pues veo que tiene unos sensores de barrera que, en dado caso, pueden bloquear el encendido de la fuente como medio de seguridad.


----------



## israel1234 (Jul 22, 2015)

Esos transformadores que se ven alli en las imagenes, como se prueban que esten funcionando? esta uno grande y 4 pequeños mas abajo. 2 de los pequeños son del mismo modelo y 2 son diferentes..  Alguien con alguna idea sobre donde empezar a buscar la falla?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2015)

Transformadores . . . 99,999 % que no se queman , orientá tu búsqueda hacia semiconductores (integrados , mosfets , optoacopladores) , también ver capacitores inflados (no le veo) o en corto o desvalorizados.

Saludos !


----------



## israel1234 (Jul 22, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Transformadores . . . 99,999 % que no se queman , orientá tu búsqueda hacia semiconductores (integrados , mosfets , optoacopladores) , también ver capacitores inflados (no le veo) o en corto o desvalorizados.
> 
> Saludos !



Si , yo tampoco he visto un transformador dañado, tampoco creo que sea eso.. pero como no se pregunto 

ya revise un integrado que es un regulador de voltaje: el 7818 y lo cambie esta nuevo, tambien chequie 2 mas que parecen unos mosfet,  falta chequear unos integrados y un diodo doble que me mencionaron ayer,  voy a hacer eso y les comento.   saludos Dosmetros

y los condensadores ya casi todos estan cambiados.  ya creo q se cual es el optoacoplador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## israel1234 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bien tengo este modelo que dejo aqui abajo.   existe alguna forma de probarlo? verificar que este funcionando


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 22, 2015)

Ese es un optoacoplador con salida a TRIAC,  consigue su hoja de datos para que identifiques sus terminales. Después arma un pequeño circuito para conmutar una carga de CA, debes de asegurar que por el diodo emisor circule una corriente mínima cuyo valor también está especificado en la hoja de datos como IF.


----------

